# Help greatly appreciated (Failed PCT?)



## damiencmv920 (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey everyone. Good to be here and hope to learn a lot on this forum. I have a problem at the moment. I finished my first cycle of test - e only. I ran 500mg of test for 12 weeks. I took some bad advice and did not run a AI during the cycle. The cycle went good. No negative side effects at all. My balls may of shrunk a little but hardly noticeable. So after my last shot I waited 2 weeks then started taking clomid (50 mg a day) for 20 days. Everything was going fine and after the 20 days I stopped taking it. My sex drive dropped to zero within a few days. Im having trouble getting and maintaining a erection. When I finally could achieve one which was hard it was a bit soft. I started taking clomid 2 days ago again. I have 18 tabs left. As you can imagine I am a very concerned and I am new to this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Trump (Dec 7, 2019)

I am no expert because I trt so don’t do pct but yours looks lame. I pretty sure clomid and nolva age required. Only blood work will give you a true idea what’s going on. But I think you still shut down and not producing test yet


----------



## damiencmv920 (Dec 7, 2019)

So Im guessing if I am shutdown finishing the clomid I have on hand is a good move. What would any of you guys recommend me to do besides that? I have a dr I can go get HCG shots from or what do you think I should order to fix this? As far as bloodwork goes I am going to give myself a week or two and see if this gets any better then go get bloodwork done (regardless if its fixed or not).


----------



## CJ (Dec 7, 2019)

For what it's worth, you probably started your pct a week or two too early, based upon your Test dose and half life of the ester.

At 500mg per week, you'll peak out at roughly 1,000 mg, and with a roughly 7 day half life, after 2 weeks since the last shot you'll still have about 250mg still in your body. From what I've read, your body will produce 50-70mg per week naturally, so if you still have 250mg floating around your body, it'll probably be a bit too soon to start the pct.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 7, 2019)

Being it's your first cycle I would think you should recover. It looks like your clomid dose was low to me. I'd run another PCT with the clomid upped and see how you feel.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 7, 2019)

Don’t do anything until you get bloodwork. You have no idea what’s wrong, throwing drugs at it may or may not help.


----------

